# travelling from Cairns to Sydney



## claireshutts (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello,
My friend and i are due to fly to Perth next Friday and then from Perth to Cairns the following week. We have booked the Oz experience to travel down the coast, but with the floods we are not sure whether we are going to be able to travel and wondered if anyone is doing so at the moment? We are considering cancelling going to Cairns and maybe changind the flight to Sydney. Does anyone have any advice? We are starting to panic now!!  
Thank you 
Claire
 x


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Cairns is northern Queensland and flood areas are in south west Queensland. You are flying by plane there should be no effect on your trip.


----------



## accommodationplus (Feb 7, 2011)

Crikey - hope you were not there (Cairns) for the Cyclone!!


----------

